# Looking for wedding presets workflow



## alaios (Apr 26, 2018)

Dear all,
I am working 4 years now as portrait and wedding photographer. Even thow I have some experience I still struggle with my colors. During import I apply a preset that I have built for my nikon camera that helps a lot (no curves, just the major sliders boosting contrast and saturation, opening shadows a bit and so on).

In my non professional life I shoot a lot of film and I wanted to give a try emulating film to some of my shots. I also tried some available presets. What bothers me though is that all presets, to some extent look to work better with specific light conditions.
That means that so far I am not able to integrate some of these looks that I have in mind in my workflow. 

What was your similar trip on picking the color palette that fits your style?
I would like to thank you in advance for your help.
Regards
Alex


----------



## mcasan (Apr 27, 2018)

What about starting with a DNG Camera Profile (DCP) that gives you accurate color?   I would think a bride could be very picky if the photos do not accurate show the shade of white in her dress and the color of the bride's maids dresses.    I found that Adobe standard was not accurate at all for blues on my camera body.   The camera natural DCP was close.  

Once you have an accurate profile, they you can use the presets, manual adjustments, and plugins to do all the styling work.


----------



## PhilBurton (Apr 29, 2018)

The Adobe website shows an amazing number of presets for sale, many of them for weddings.  Overall presets range in price from US $5 to over $100.  Is price a good indicator of relative quality? I know this question applies to presets in general.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 29, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> The Adobe website shows an amazing number of presets for sale, many of them for weddings.  Overall presets range in price from US $5 to over $100.  Is price a good indicator of relative quality? I know this question applies to presets in general.


Presets are just a bunch of slider settings and other stuff you can do yourself.


----------



## PhilBurton (Apr 29, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> Presets are just a bunch of slider settings and other stuff you can do yourself.


So then why are there so many people selling presets?  Is this an indicator of strong demand?

Phil


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 29, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> So then why are there so many people selling presets?  Is this an indicator of strong demand?


Apparently. Of course we don't know how successful they are, but there must be a demand.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Apr 30, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> So then why are there so many people selling presets?  Is this an indicator of strong demand?
> 
> Phil


Probably because there are a lot of people out there who think that these Presets will magically make their photos perfect. At best they are a good starting point.


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 30, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> So then why are there so many people selling presets ?



Gullibility.


----------



## alaios (May 22, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> Apparently. Of course we don't know how successful they are, but there must be a demand.


for me is a question on how to get the airy colors of a fuji pro 400h film without making the colors to have too strong color shifts. I do not feel confident enough to start changing sliders and curves. For me a preset is an easier starting point.
Alex


----------



## Tony Jay (May 22, 2018)

mcasan said:


> What about starting with a DNG Camera Profile (DCP) that gives you accurate color?   I would think a bride could be very picky if the photos do not accurate show the shade of white in her dress and the color of the bride's maids dresses.    I found that Adobe standard was not accurate at all for blues on my camera body.   The camera natural DCP was close.
> 
> Once you have an accurate profile, they you can use the presets, manual adjustments, and plugins to do all the styling work.


Excellent thought!
This would be my starting point too!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 25, 2018)

alaios said:


> for me is a question on how to get the airy colors of a fuji pro 400h film



Film replication presets is the one area I think presets can be quite useful, but you have to remember that film could give some weird results in bad lighting, and the same will apply to the digital photos you try to use film emulation presets on. Have you found a Fuji Pro 400H preset you like?


----------



## alaios (May 28, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Film replication presets is the one area I think presets can be quite useful, but you have to remember that film could give some weird results in bad lighting, and the same will apply to the digital photos you try to use film emulation presets on. Have you found a Fuji Pro 400H preset you like?



Thanks for following up on this. I think I have found one but I am not sure about the weird results. There are times that I like the results and others that they are just too weird. It might be the preset though.

The one I use does not boost the vibrance and saturation sliders but only the curves.


----------

